# got accepted



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the call today and I got accepted into Nursing school! I worked my butt off for the last two years to get in and it paid off!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratualtions
my wife wife is a RN and she loves it.

what school are you attending?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

CHA-CHING!!!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> congratualtions
> my wife wife is a RN and she loves it.
> 
> what school are you attending?


Middle Tennessee State University. It's the hardest freaking Nursing school to get in, in Tennessee. They also have the best Nursing program for the state as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats man i know what it feels like to wait two years to get what you want i just got my apprenticeship as a union electrician two months ago.... but again good job to you bro


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :WAYV:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

:agreed: wish i was goin to school to better myself to far in debt and to old now good luck


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats Bro!!! My sister just graduated from nursing school. It will be well worth it


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It's a great time in our (me and the wife) life right now.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and congrats!! My sister is an RN and makes almost $40 an hour!! Im gonna call you in about 10 years and ask to borrow some money ok? lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Well hopefully in 10 years I will have my masters and be a CRNA! That is the plan anyways! i got a taste of making 6 figures a year when i was contracting over seas and I want it again. So CRNA, here I come!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

ThaMule said:


> Middle Tennessee State University. It's the hardest freaking Nursing school to get in, in Tennessee. They also have the best Nursing program for the state as well.



Congrats! That is one hard place to get in. I'm happy for you and your family.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! You should be very proud of yourself. Study hard and you'll have the CRNA before you know it. Good luck with your new career.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

